# Cardas Clear Headphone Cable



## Icenine2

Wow!  These look pretty cool.  I wonder how they sound?


----------



## Icenine2

Here's more info from the site:
   
   

[size=10pt] [size=10pt]Cardas Clear Headphone Cable has a separate cable for each ear, each featuring concentric, Matched Propagation Conductors, terminated like a miniature pair of Clear Speaker Cables.[/size]  [size=10pt]The two parallel cables have a black & white fabric braid over the Alcryn jacket, and are kept together with several anodized aluminum joiners, with a custom machined Delron splitter.[/size]
   
[/size]
   
 
[size=10pt] [size=10pt]Outside Diameter:[/size][/size][size=10pt] [size=10pt].17"X2[/size][/size][size=10pt] [size=10pt]Conductor Type:[/size][/size][size=10pt] [size=10pt]Concentric, Matched Propagation[/size][/size]
   

Available with a single Cardas stereo 1/4" plug, or in balanced configuration with a pair of Cardas Golden XLR plugs.
 Headphone options include Sennheiser HD800, Audeze and Hifi Man plugs.


----------



## Icenine2

And a balanced setup picture:


----------



## Mr.Sneis

I like Cardas stuff but the look is not doing it for me.  Would rather have their regular cable!


----------



## Icenine2

IT IS EXPENSIVE!!


----------



## fhuang

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> IT IS EXPENSIVE!!


 


  how expensive are we talking about?


----------



## wink

Quote: 





> Wow!  These look pretty cool.  I wonder how they sound?


 
  Buy one - take a hit for the boys.... Write a review, and, sorry about your wallet........


----------



## flargosa

Do they sell this by feet?  It doesn't seem to be available online.


----------



## Icenine2

Todd the Vinyl Junkie has these.  A 5 foot w/1/4" and Audeze termination is $648.....................Moon Audio Silver Dragon w/same termination $280 and it's silver (Duh).  Unless Cardas wants to send me cables out of the grace of all that is headphone I'll be getting the Moon's at some point.


----------



## Dennis

Still waiting for reviews.....


----------



## 2dyclectic

I would think u have better result if u cut original cable into half length
  and double up wire size.


----------



## fradoca

I hope that someone will be able to try it,post some impression and compare it against other cables


----------



## Icenine2

Someone here got a pre-release test version months back.  If I'm not mistaken he was given this by Cardas so they could get feedback!  Lucky or what!  I guess we'll just have to wait until someone can pony-up $$ and give us feedback.


----------



## obzilla

It's on my list.
  After I get my LF, I'm ordering an LCD3 and a pair of the Cardas Clears, so I'll add my 2 cents. Just not immediately.


----------



## Icenine2

Excellent!  I own the LF so this will be great to read what your listening impressions are!


----------



## obzilla

I'll compare it with the stock cable and my Norse Audio cables.
  I'm not much of a reviewer, but I should be able to toss out my opinion on weather or not it's worth the large coin vs stock or the Norse.


----------



## Icenine2

Thanks!  I'll have to get the LC3's to keep up with you!


----------



## Icenine2

Has anyone listened to these to give a report?


----------



## treebug

Certainly not cheap! 1.5m £529, 3.0m £579, 4.5m £629. Got the prices today from the UK importer. I may go for the standard Cardas headphone cable for my HD800's. I did ask the importer what the sound difference is between the CLEAR and the standard and I was just told HUGE.


----------



## RexAeterna

looks cool but i never got the whole thing with dual 3-pin xlr jacks.....seriously why? 4-pin xlr is balanced as well and be less weight to deal with and you can always make a 4-pin to dual 3-pin xlr adapter if you need to use balanced outputs of an audio interface or balanced power amp(never got the whole 3-pin xlr thing with speakers as well since the negative terminals of speaker outputs are always grounded). looks cool though.


----------



## Stormfriend

Has anyone taken the plunge?  I'd very interested to know how it compares to the old Cardas cable.


----------



## fhuang

anyone?


----------



## Icenine2

A few did a while back but it wasn't in this thread.  I think it was the LCD3 thread but don't remember.


----------



## fhuang

thanks, not a fan of lcd3 so i didn't follow that thread.  i'll check that later


----------



## dubselect

I added Cradas Clear Headphone Cable to my system with HD800.
  It is rather effective cable. It made my HD800 sound a bit better in all aspects: bass is more powerful and deeper; mids are more organic and natural; hights are more smooth and accurate (but there is still a lot of air); soundstage is more stable, with better imaging.
  Really great choice for HD800. With this cable they do not sound like another headphones. No. But if you like HD800 and feel that they sound a bit thin and faded, then you will love them with this cable for sure. Clear brings HD800 to life. It does not hide their strengths, but it does hide their weaknesses.
  In pair with Cardas GR Interconnect, Clear makes HD800 sound very tasty.
  My highest recommendation!
   
  The new Cardas Clear Light Cable was just announced. It looks like nobody purchased it yet.


----------



## Icenine2

What is that all about?  Have you seen it yet?  Glad to hear you like the Clear!


----------



## dubselect

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> What is that all about?  Have you seen it yet?  Glad to hear you like the Clear!


 
   

 Yes, I saw Clear Light on ttvjaudio.com and on moon-audio.com. It is not as expensive as the Clear. There is no information about it on the official Cardas site though.


----------



## Icenine2

Thx!  The Clear are a really nice looking cable for sure.


----------



## jontron

Any updates? Would love to know how these perform.


----------



## sinkr

I purchased the Cardas Clear to go with my LCD-3s at the same time, but there was some lag time between receiving the LCD-3s and the Clear that Cardas had to build to order.
   
  Honestly, I can't say I can hear a difference, and on some communities like Hydrogenaudio, if you claim you hear differences, you'd best be prepared to back it up with ABX tests, etc. or face TOS violations.
   
  What I can say is, I feel like for $1900, the stock cable that came with the LCD-3s felt very cheap and simply did not match the quality of the LCD-3s.  I feel that the Cardas Clear complements the LCD-3s better, just because they don't look or feel cheap.
   
  Also, note that I didn't spend a lot of time actively testing both cables and comparing, but in the end I'm pleased with the Cardas Clear, because of its look, fabric jacket, and pliability.  It probably does help the auditory experience, but I didn't invest the time in comparing the stock vs. the Clear, especially considering that all of the cable swappage occurred during what some would consider the burn-in period.
   
  Could the same effects be achieved by a cheaper cable?  Probably.  But if you're shelling out $1900+ for a pair of headphones, you probably won't mind the additional cost of 3rd party cable.
   
  Would I purchase the Cardas/LCD-3 combo over again?  Yes.


----------



## TheAttorney

sinkr, I suggest you just enjoy listening to your Cardas/LCD-3 combo for a few weeks, without changing anything at all.
   
  Then swap back in the stock cable and report back. If there's a difference, it should hit you in the first few seconds - absolutely no need to keep swapping back and forth.


----------



## jontron

Thanks for the input, guys.


----------



## 930Blue

Any update here?  I want to upgrade the headphone calb eon HD800 but I dont want to spend the $ if I won't hear a difference.  Any thoughts?  Cardas vs. Moon Silver vs A pure sound?


----------



## Icenine2

I would check out Tyll's review of Headphone Cables he did a while back on Innerfidelity.  Pretty much nada difference.  I got the Q-Cable for my LCD2's.  Not a huge diff from stock but the cool factor is nice and the cable is super flexible.  I have heard good things about the Moon Silvers too from some of the boys here I trust.


----------



## sinkr

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> I would check out Tyll's review of Headphone Cables he did a while back on Innerfidelity.  Pretty much nada difference.  I got the Q-Cable for my LCD2's.  Not a huge diff from stock but the cool factor is nice and the cable is super flexible.  I have heard good things about the Moon Silvers too from some of the boys here I trust.


 
  The only thing I can say is that I have both a balanced and single-ended Clear and a balanced Silver Dragon V3 that I use and when I switch my LCD-3s between them (desktop vs. portable equipment), I don't find myself lamenting "I wish I had my Clear."
   
  In short, if you're bent on spending a lot of money on a cable, there are many alternatives that aren't as expensive as the Clear, that probably will do what you want.
   
  My biggest complaint with the Clear, which was also one of its selling points--the fabric sheath, which will pick if you're not careful with it.


----------



## Icenine2

If I'm not mistaken Jude uses the Silver Dragon as well.


----------



## 930Blue

Thanks for your comment.  What do you mean by "pick"?  Fray?


----------



## twsmith

To add my own impressions about the Cardas Clear -- I have the balanced version for HD800s that I use with my Resonessence Invicta (via a Tam Audio connector).   I have compared this cable with the regular Cardas balanced cable, a stock HD800 cable (not balanced) and Endorphin balanced cable, and prefer the Cardas Clear over all of them.   I can't honestly say whether placebo effect or other biases are playing a role or not, but I do feel there are differences, and my ears clearly lean toward the Cardas Clear for this particular set-up.


----------



## sinkr

Quote: 





930blue said:


> Thanks for your comment.  What do you mean by "pick"?  Fray?


 
  Pick, like the fibers in your sweater being pulled out of the main fabric.  It's very minor in my case, the pick, that is, but it is something to be mindful of watching where you use your cable, say on rough or surfaces with sharp edges.   In the end, it's just basically a tightly woven fabric sleeve on the cable..


----------



## 930Blue

pick - got it.  thanks.


----------



## aspher

i was on the side on alo a bit more though,but the photos just looks appealing...


----------



## Icenine2

The ALO always looks so stiff and cumbersome.


----------



## antikryst

Didn't know this was that expensive. I'm in Manila and I just passed by a high end audio store to hear some Focal Diablo utopia speakers. Saw that they had cardas cables and I asked. 

I was given a quote of just under 20$ usd for 2 meters of cardas clear headphone cables. Plus termination points. I'm guessing cables for my he500 would cost about 60$ usd. Too good to be true? Going back next week to finalize my order. I'll post back.


----------



## Icenine2

Please do then tell us how we can order from you!


----------



## Lenni

antikryst said:


> Didn't know this was that expensive. I'm in Manila and I just passed by a high end audio store to hear some Focal Diablo utopia speakers. Saw that they had cardas cables and I asked.
> 
> I was given a quote of just under 20$ usd for 2 meters of cardas clear headphone cables. Plus termination points. I'm guessing cables for my he500 would cost about 60$ usd. Too good to be true? Going back next week to finalize my order. I'll post back.


 
 you know the saying... if it's too good to be true...


----------



## jefmohd

antikryst said:


> Didn't know this was that expensive. I'm in Manila and I just passed by a high end audio store to hear some Focal Diablo utopia speakers. Saw that they had cardas cables and I asked.
> 
> I was given a quote of just under 20$ usd for 2 meters of cardas clear headphone cables. Plus termination points. I'm guessing cables for my he500 would cost about 60$ usd. Too good to be true? Going back next week to finalize my order. I'll post back.


 
 Too good to be true... Be careful for imitation


----------



## davehg

Adding to this older thread. Using a Woo 6SE with Sophia tube upgrade.
  
 I added a 2.5m pair of Clear to the Audeze LCD-3. First impressions of the cable's build are very positive. If anything, the cable is a bit too robust, as you feel the extra weight pulling ever so lightly more than the stock cable.
  
 So you know my biases, I've used Cardas cable before, and am currently using their Golden Reference AC cable. I do hear differences in cables, and in some but not all uses of their AC cable (I also have a paid of Foundation Research AC cables which incorporate a low pass filter, and always hear differences over stock cords). These Clear cables were no different. I think of Cardas as having a generally more relaxed sound, but these Clears did not have the traditional Cardas house sound. They were more open and revealing than expected, but never bright sounding. I was worried they might be too mellow with the Audeze, but they were very neutral sounding and didn't darken or mellow the LCD3's at all.
  
 I think the sound of these over stock is most impressive. More detail is heard, and more space around different instruments is noticed. Listening to Shawn Colvin's "The Facts about Jimmy" and you can more clearly delineate brushed drums. Biggest difference is when Lyle Lovett backs up Shawn. On the stock cables, Lyle's distinctive tone seems a bit buried, but with the Clear cables, you can more clearly hear him layering the vocals. Horns on this track are also more prominent; their detail is cleaner and more delineated.
  
 I missed seeing JJ Cale when he was alive, and now I'm left to listen to his great sounding CDs. On his album Roll On, "Cherry Street" is one of my favorite tracks. I've listened to it time and time again, with its great guitar pairings. For the first time, I was able to hear detail that had always been obscured: what I thought was the growl of a guitar is now revealed to be JJ lightly humming along. Cool!
  
 I'm in a mellow classic mood tonight, so after JJ it was time to fire up Bob Dylan's superb sounding Oxford Town from his second album. Listen to this and the classic "blowing in the wind" track, alongside "House of the Rising Sun" from his first album, and be shocked at the fidelity of these early sixties recordings. The Clear brought more detail to the breathiness of the harmonica, and his guitar is that much more present.
  
 On Sheryl Crow's album of the same name, two tracks show off the Clear. "Home" has a nice tone and decay of the guitar, and the bass is nice and fat. On the stock cables, this track can sound a bit collapsed and flat. The Clear brings out the tone of the guitars and the bloom of the organ. "Hard to Make A Stand"  has a pronounced fuzz on the guitar and the fat sounding bass has nice detail that the stock cables can lose, but the Clear preserves.
  
 So, I think these cables are quite the upgrade. Are they worth the significant price? I paid $475 on Audiogon, so it wasn't as painful as a new pair.  I haven't heard other upgraded cables either. But I won't feel the need to try out anything else, given how good these sound.


----------



## Amictus

I have been trying not to order the Cardas Clear cable for my HD800 for some time. I tried hard to forget about it, to enjoy the stock cable, to argue with myself that I should try the Clear Light, to sleep on it etc. etc.

Anyway, I ordered it today. Any views on burn-in time from you guys? Thanks...


----------



## Amictus

Well, the Cardas Clear cable arrived this morning. The left channel was dead at first, then with a bit of jiggling of the 1/4" SE connector I got some bits of sound. With a bit more jiggling I got a ghostly sound on the left channel and a horribly phasey sound on the right. A nightmare.
  
 I ordered the cable from Audiofreaks. I'll let you know how they do. Then, I hope, I'll let you know what I think of the cable.


----------



## Amictus

Gosh - I sent an e-mail to Audiofreaks at 8.58 this morning and Mr Bozic of Audiofreaks tried to telephone me six minutes later. When I eventually answered the phone (the sound was off first time round), he was quite indignant that I expressed surprise and disappointment that a cable of this cost and reputation could get into stock, but the BOTTOM LINE is that he is doing something about it immediately. WOW. He was also a delight to talk to. Once again, I'll let you know.


----------



## Amictus

The replacement cable has arrived and works fine. Thanks to Mr Bozic a replacement was with me in 48hrs - it would have been 24hrs had it not been for the intervention of Sunday. I am unable to resist the temptation to listen to it. At the moment, there is simply more: soundstage, treble, mids, bass, clarity, decay. May report more in due course.


----------



## alvin sawdust

amictus said:


> The replacement cable has arrived and works fine. Thanks to Mr Bozic a replacement was with me in 48hrs - it would have been 24hrs had it not been for the intervention of Sunday. I am unable to resist the temptation to listen to it. At the moment, there is simply more: soundstage, treble, mids, bass, clarity, decay. May report more in due course.


 
 You went quiet. Are you still using the Cardas Clear with your HD800s?


----------



## Amictus

alvin sawdust said:


> You went quiet. Are you still using the Cardas Clear with your HD800s?


 

 Yes, I am. Life intervened a bit, as did other head-fi things. I tend to oscillate between the HE 500 with Q cable (out of a Lyr with, currently, Siemens E288CC) and the HD800 with Cardas Clear (out of a Lehmann SE). A much-loved HD650 sulks in the background.
  
 I did try the Q cable with the HD800 (with an adapter), and felt that it was better than the stock cable. The Cardas, though, gives more: transients, clarity, soundstage. I have the impression that it is an open window on what's there. The slightly aseptic quality of Lehmann + HD800 gets more PRAT. I'm happy with the combination, although I'm not sure that the Lehmann SE is the endgame amp for the HD800 + Cardas Clear.
  
 I have also been distracted by acquiring a Grado RS-1i which turned out to be a transitional i/e of very limited merits. I reacted by hunting down a PS500 (old version)... but that is another story entirely.


----------



## alvin sawdust

amictus said:


> Yes, I am. Life intervened a bit, as did other head-fi things. I tend to oscillate between the HE 500 with Q cable (out of a Lyr with, currently, Siemens E288CC) and the HD800 with Cardas Clear (out of a Lehmann SE). A much-loved HD650 sulks in the background.
> 
> I did try the Q cable with the HD800 (with an adapter), and felt that it was better than the stock cable. The Cardas, though, gives more: transients, clarity, soundstage. I have the impression that it is an open window on what's there. The slightly aseptic quality of Lehmann + HD800 gets more PRAT. I'm happy with the combination, although I'm not sure that the Lehmann SE is the endgame amp for the HD800 + Cardas Clear.
> 
> I have also been distracted by acquiring a Grado RS-1i which turned out to be a transitional i/e of very limited merits. I reacted by hunting down a PS500 (old version)... but that is another story entirely.


 
 Thanks for your impressions. Sounds like you will have your time taken up with all those phones to swap and change.
 Might have to keep my eye out for a cardas cable in the for sale ads.


----------



## frodeni

I started out positive about the clear, but it has a problem: It kinks. My retailer will probably quit selling them, as the cable easily kinks or get bends/knots.
  
 I tried out the cable they had, a demo cable, and it has a number of defects. So simply put, these are extremely fragile, not durable. They might easily kink or bend, even if you treat them carefully. I need to constantly straiten the cable, to avoid more kinks. It is unforgiving if you twist the wire just once.
  
 Given that my cable is faulty, I cannot comment on its performance.
  
 I really wanted to like these, I just can't.


----------



## joe1016zw

A little expensive it is!
Samsung Galaxy S6 cover
Samsung Galaxy S6 edge case


----------



## DRuM

treebug said:


> Certainly not cheap! 1.5m £529, 3.0m £579, 4.5m £629. Got the prices today from the UK importer. I may go for the standard Cardas headphone cable for my HD800's. I did ask the importer what the sound difference is between the CLEAR and the standard and I was just told HUGE. Very helpful I'm sure!


 
 £529 for just 1.5 metres of cable that might possibly make a small difference. Hate to think what the same cable costs in 2015. Lol. And why would they only charge £50 more to double the length? The word gullible comes to mind. I can just see these cable manufacturers rubbing their hands with glee and their eyes rolling $ signs that another audiophile has fallen for the marketing and the placebo effect. 
  
 I'm sure someone will tell me there is an audible difference. So? Even if there is, you're clearly being taken for a ride with those extortionate prices. Ah well, it's your money.


----------



## treebug

drum said:


> £529 for just 1.5 metres of cable that might possibly make a small difference. Hate to think what the same cable costs in 2015. Lol. And why would they only charge £50 more to double the length? The word gullible comes to mind. I can just see these cable manufacturers rubbing their hands with glee and their eyes rolling $ signs that another audiophile has fallen for the marketing and the placebo effect.
> 
> I'm sure someone will tell me there is an audible difference. So? Even if there is, you're clearly being taken for a ride with those extortionate prices. Ah well, it's your money.


 

 Didn't go for the Cardas in the end. Now using the Sennheiser CH800S as I needed a balanced cable.


----------



## Amictus

The Cardas worked for me. To my ears it made a huge difference, but it is, admittedly, not a robust piece of kit. I am pleased to have it, however, and do not regret the purchase, despite the elevated price.


----------



## frodeni

amictus said:


> The Cardas worked for me. To my ears it made a huge difference, but it is, admittedly, not a robust piece of kit. I am pleased to have it, however, and do not regret the purchase, despite the elevated price.


 

  
 I am not the least surprised about your saying on the sonic quality of this cable. Could you say something about the difference? This sample I had, was killing it for imaging, opened up the treble, and increased separation in a way that enabled me to listen more easily in on each instrument. That was using the HD800.
  
 The base, as with most broken cable, was actually worse than the stock single ended cable, lacking both attack, body, and intensity. In particular, this was felt for some room acoustics simply was no longer audible at all.
  
 Hopefully that is not the case with a healthy cable at this price point.
  
 Edit: Removed stuff that just ruins this thread.


----------



## alvin sawdust

As stock cables go, the HD800 cable is decent and I lived with it quite happily for some time. I managed to buy a Entreq replacement cable second hand and the improvements were easy to hear which surprised me as I didn't expect it. A far more engaging experience  and money well spent to my ears.
  
 On the other hand though, I would never post on here saying I can't understand why people don't buy upgrade cables. Like everything audio it generally costs to take something you really enjoy to the nth degree.


----------



## joe

Guys, can't we just get along? Let's move on.


----------



## bmichels

Cardas or DHC ?? That is the question ...


----------



## Swolern

I was never an expensive cable believer before, but wow has the Cardas Clear changed my mind!! My HDVD800 / HD800 setup has never sounded so good! Very noticeable increase in clarity & instrument separation with the Cardas vs the stock. This cable is awesome!


----------



## bmichels

swolern said:


> I was never an expensive cable believer before, but wow has the Cardas Clear changed my mind!! My HDVD800 / HD800 setup has never sounded so good! Very noticeable increase in clarity & instrument separation with the Cardas vs the stock. This cable is awesome!


 
  
 Did the Cardas also solved the treble issue (if you had problem with HD800's treble) ?
  
 Anyway, I will wait to be able to hear the NEW HD800s to decide if it is an improvement over the HD800.


----------



## Swolern

bmichels said:


> Did the Cardas also solved the treble issue (if you had problem with HD800's treble) ?
> 
> Anyway, I will wait to be able to hear the NEW HD800s to decide if it is an improvement over the HD800.


I believe the amp played the largest part in relieving the hd800 treble peak. After I upgraded to the HDVD800 the annoying 6k peak smooth out tremendously, which would give me headaches before on my previous amps, being tubed or solid state. The Cardas helped most in transparency, clarity, and instrument separation, which made it much easier to distinguish instruments in their relative space.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I've used the Cardas wire to tame headphones with a potentially fatiguing upper midrange like some Beyerdynamics and AKGs. It works extremely well for that purpose as it is internally enameled and litzed (i.e. different sized connectors), so you have very slightly different resistances in each isolated conductor.
  
 I have pretty sensitive ears myself, so if I ever purchased the HD700 or HD800 I'd have to make a cable using Cardas wire for them.


----------



## dmbr

Big fan of my balanced Cardas Fatpipe cables. Distinctive upgrade from stock in many ways. Not sure what they sell for since they were bundled with the HD800's--$1200 total...good deal I hope


----------



## Mediahound

Cardas Clear is a bit heavy although a nice cable and probably one of the best cables in taming the highs of the HD800 / S.
  
 A bit too expensive though and I wouldn't have purchased at full retail (I got a pretty good deal on one). 
  
 I'm happy with it and it did smooth out the highs for me  and give an overall even more yummy sound.


----------



## Sonic Guild

After a careful comparison between the stock cable and Cardas Clear (plz consider the following):
 - Volume matched
 - Stock unbalanced.
 - Cardas balanced 4 XLR. 
 - Simaudio 430 HAD (source).
 - Unfortunately NOT a blind A/B test. 
  
  
 I am confident to say that the Cardas offers a _*little*_ extra sub-bass, which is more than enough to my ears. Any extra sub-bass will ruin the whole frequency (in my opinion). 
  
 As mentioned before this comparison was not performed as a blind A/B test, so am I cognitively biased?
 I have no idea!
 BUT I am pretty sure that there is an audible difference between both cables. 
  
  
 Never tried silver cables. 
  
(I am well known for criticizing manufactures bluntly as I don't care about establishing relationships with them at all. I pay for my own stuff, I don't have multiple accounts to throw positive comments and I am not a paid commenter/reviewer.)


----------



## dmbr

Edit: oops please delete


----------



## Aaaaa

Have been listening to balanced cardas clear on HD800S fed by Oppo HA-1(lossless sources) for couple weeks. Very first time I listened I knew they made a big difference in smoothing out the top end. Treble more euphonic and pleasing to listen to for extended periods. They seem to soften the sound in a way I very much enjoy. 800S always sounded a bit too hard and analytical to really enjoy. Detailed and resolving yes, but after an hour they weren’t “fun” to listen to. Now they are just as resolving but more pleasurable to listen to.


----------



## Headphonick

I've just got the Cardas Clear Light deal for my HD 800. From my first impression the sound is more natural than the ootb cable, however not losing the broad stage that the HD 800 is capable of. 
I will go ahead listening and will post my findings here. 
As there was a recent massdrop for Cardas Clear Light maybe others will share their experience as well.
Note: I've also tested the Cardas Cross for the HD 800 before. To me it seemed to be a step backward as the stage got narrowed significantly. Still the Cardas Cross might be an improvement for other headphones where the ootb cable does not yet have a certain quality itself.


----------



## Lee Van De Mark

Headphonick said:


> I've just got the Cardas Clear Light deal for my HD 800. From my first impression the sound is more natural than the ootb cable, however not losing the broad stage that the HD 800 is capable of.
> I will go ahead listening and will post my findings here.
> As there was a recent massdrop for Cardas Clear Light maybe others will share their experience as well.
> Note: I've also tested the Cardas Cross for the HD 800 before. To me it seemed to be a step backward as the stage got narrowed significantly. Still the Cardas Cross might be an improvement for other headphones where the ootb cable does not yet have a certain quality itself.


I was thinking of the Cardas Cross for my HD 660s, so do you think it’s still a step up from the stock cable the headphones came with?  I was comparing the cross vs. the clear light.


----------



## Aaaaa

Danger Will Robinson! The nature of pure copper is to slightly change the character of the sound of the headphones. If the phones are bright, that's great. But if they have a warm sound to start, the clear may harm the sound quality. And I truly regret paying all that money for  a friggin wire! A cheaper solution would have sounded the same. This was an impulse buy, you know how it go's.


----------

